
Your *New* Car Payment Will Delay Your Retirement by Years - cmalds
https://www.forbes.com/sites/camilomaldonado/2018/11/02/your-new-car-payment-might-delay-your-retirement-by-years/
======
jaclaz
Not to put anyone off, but there are two hypothesis:

1) investing at 5% return (over several decades)

2) having the time, once retired, to take advantage of the increased wealth

that might not reflect reality.

This said, it is rather obvious that buying new cars is a good way to waste
money, and that buying used cars will allow to save a lot of money, and that
_literally_ your mileage may vary:

>Is having an average payment really worth it to drive a new car or live in a
bigger house?

>For some of you it might be, but for others it might not.

> Only you know the answer to that.

------
FIREking
Buying used is starting to look much better.

